# Ready to give up . . but still looking for the answer



## sparklestar (Feb 24, 2017)

So, weigh in this morning and gained 2lb again, making this years loss to a grand total of 1 1/2lb :-(

I am getting disheartened now but am still desperately trying to find the answer that will suit me and help me to lose some of my immense extra weight!

I know a lot of you recommend LCHF, any other suggestions would be greatly received and listened to!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry to hear this, what have you tried and not worked for you?


----------



## sparklestar (Feb 24, 2017)

In the past I have tried the usual really; weight watchers, slimming world, cutting calories. 

I think one of my biggest issues is my love of convenience and inability to plan!


----------



## Owen (Feb 24, 2017)

Try the GL approach, it's more of a mindset than a diet. GL for dummies available from Amazon


----------



## Copepod (Feb 24, 2017)

sparklestar said:


> In the past I have tried the usual really; weight watchers, slimming world, cutting calories.
> 
> I think one of my biggest issues is my love of convenience and inability to plan!


Sounds like you know what you need to do. Can you buy a batch of food this weekend, write a menu and use it for a week. If you can do one week, you're heading in the right direction


----------



## Dollypolly (Feb 25, 2017)

Can you do a big batch of cooking and freeze from a menu list of your choosing within your calories. We do the left overs and freeze just remember and label them as I forgot one week and we had to guess at content but once defrosted I could see  what was what 
Do you exercise at all even 15 minutes some can't of course but that can help too. 
Didn't you get the support from WW or SW. I have to say I have never done them ever as all I can think of is little Britain and it isn't my kind of thing, my daughter did WW and loved it and lost on it but she says she'll be on a diet for life .


----------



## weecee (Feb 25, 2017)

It is easy to lose your sparkle Sparkle but try to keep calm and don't stress over it. This is a long haul jobby.  What about trying to PLAN only one day a week at first. You could sort your food for the week and get meals made or organised  then  you could have the CONVENIENCE bit the rest of the week as the fiddly bit it is done. Each small step still gets you there.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 25, 2017)

I know how you feel (((hugs)))


----------

